# How much do you normally spend on a Fattie?



## cheapchalee (Jul 19, 2016)

Guys and Gals,

How much do you normally spend when making a fattie?  I know it varies on the type of sausage or other meat.  Then you have the Bacon (I use 2 pack normally) then other ingredients.  I figured around 15-25 USD.

Anybody?

Chalee


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

Gosh that seems like an awful lot of money for 1 fattie.

I use my own sausage, hot dogs, & bacon.

Not sure how much that costs.

So all I buy is some cheese & jalapenos.

I doubt if it costs $10 for everything.

Al


----------



## sqwib (Jul 19, 2016)

Well this one nearly put me in the poorhouse.


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 19, 2016)

What is the price of a pound of bacon in Thailand?


----------



## sauced (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmmm....depends on the cost of the meat you want plus what you fill it with. Like Al said, no more than $10.


----------



## cheapchalee (Jul 19, 2016)

The cost of bacon is  1220 140 baht kilo or ~$4.20 kilo.  Crappy ground sausage is about the same, it's hard to find a store that will grind meat unless you buy 10 kilo's..  It's almost impossible to get "bone in" ham, butt, or anything over here.  Although pork and chicken are the 2 most stable meats over here.  "Good" Beef is hard to find.

Chalee


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 19, 2016)

Get yourself a grinder.


----------



## cheapchalee (Jul 19, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh that seems like an awful lot of money for 1 fattie.
> 
> I use my own sausage, hot dogs, & bacon.
> 
> ...


Al, I reran the numbers and the one I just made was about 14USD, not counting time and running around.  The reason I ask is that I resell these and other smoked meats.  Even though you use your own meats there still is a cost involved.

Chalee

Chalee


Sauced said:


> Hmmm....depends on the cost of the meat you want plus what you fill it with. Like Al said, no more than $10.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2016)

CheapChalee said:


> The cost of bacon is  1220 140 baht kilo or ~$4.20 kilo.  Crappy ground sausage is about the same, it's hard to find a store that will grind meat unless you buy 10 kilo's..  It's almost impossible to get "bone in" ham, butt, or anything over here.  Although pork and chicken are the 2 most stable meats over here.  "Good" Beef is hard to find.
> 
> Chalee


$4.20 /Kg, ~$2.10 a Pound,  for Bacon would be a Great Price in the states! No Name store brand Bacon and Sausage averages $3+, On Sale at the national chains. How big and what did you put in a $14USD Fattie?...JJ


----------



## cheapchalee (Jul 20, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh that seems like an awful lot of money for 1 fattie.
> 
> I use my own sausage, hot dogs, & bacon.
> 
> ...


Al, I reran the numbers and the one I just made was about 14USD, not counting time and running around.  The reason I ask is that I resell these and other smoked meats.  Even though you use your own meats there still is a cost involved.

Chalee


Sauced said:


> Hmmm....depends on the cost of the meat you want plus what you fill it with. Like Al said, no more than $10.





Chef JimmyJ said:


> $4.20 /Kg, ~$2.10 a Pound,  for Bacon would be a Great Price in the states! No Name store brand Bacon and Sausage averages $3+, On Sale at the national chains. How big and what did you put in a $14USD Fattie?...JJ


Chef Jimmy J

1 lb JD style sausage, eggs, pepperoni, cheese, mushrooms, peppers.  The bacon and cheese are the most expensive.

Chalee


----------

